# Massive amount of silver in conn 721



## Rob666 (May 21, 2022)

yesterday I scrapped a conn 721 and the busbars turned out to be solid silver and you probably won't believe how many grams they all came out to be. When I sold them yesterday I had 765 grams of silver attached is a picture of the percentage and a baggie of leftovers im taking in tomorrow there is 76 grams there. Sorry I can't upload pics because of low memory on phone


----------



## Ohiogoldfever (May 21, 2022)

Rob666 said:


> yesterday I scrapped a conn 721 and the busbars turned out to be solid silver and you probably won't believe how many grams they all came out to be. When I sold them yesterday I had 765 grams of silver attached is a picture of the percentage and a baggie of leftovers im taking in tomorrow there is 76 grams there. Sorry I can't upload pics because of low memory on phone


If I’m reading this right you harvested 765 grams out of that organ? 

I may need to put those on my list of recoverable organs.


----------



## Rob666 (May 21, 2022)

You should because the amount is actually higher it was over 800 grams. I sold the rest earlier and the silver percentage was at 97.something percent pure.thats over 25 Troy ounces I just now picked up a yamaha FS-200 electone. Can anybody tell me if there is anything good in them


----------



## Ohiogoldfever (May 21, 2022)

My only experience is with hammonds really. I did a whirlitzer that had a bunch of gold legged plastic transistors But after learning a bit more I wouldn’t do another. Those little black capped ones don’t hold much AU. Takes thousands to really tally up very well.


----------



## Rob666 (May 21, 2022)

Yeah unless you javea ton of any of that stuff you won't make anything my experience is also with Hammonds that 99.9% palladium strip is real nice when you scrape it off but I've also come across more than a couple times busbars that are a solid alloy of silver and palladium 50/50 and I made more with those


----------



## war_child (May 22, 2022)

Rob666 said:


> yesterday I scrapped a conn 721 and the busbars turned out to be solid silver and you probably won't believe how many grams they all came out to be. When I sold them yesterday I had 765 grams of silver attached is a picture of the percentage and a baggie of leftovers im taking in tomorrow there is 76 grams there. Sorry I can't upload pics because of low memory on phone


....oh really? I find that to be _very_ interesting. Did your conn 721 happen to look anything like this one? This organ has been advertised for free on craigslist for over a month now. There is no model number given, but I can see the name "CONN" on the left side of the organ in the picture. It's only 4-5 miles away from my house. I was thinking about picking it up, but I read somewhere that other organs besides the Hammond organ don't have much PM's inside. I'm glad to hear that isn't accurate. Perhaps the author of the post was suggesting that palladium, only, can't be found in other organs. I recently scrapped out an older Hammond organ (with color plastic knobs), and found some of that palladium wire on the keys. It wasn't a large amount, but it was a fun scrap. If there is a possibility of a crap-ton of silver inside this organ, I'm going to go grab it!

Thanks
mike


----------



## Christian333 (May 22, 2022)

Rob666 said:


> You should because the amount is actually higher it was over 800 grams. I sold the rest earlier and the silver percentage was at 97.something percent pure.thats over 25 Troy ounces I just now picked up a yamaha FS-200 electone. Can anybody tell me if there is anything good in them


We have several breakdowns of Yamaha Electones as well as most all other organ brands and models, in GEO's Facebook group.









E-WASTE AND PRECIOUS METAL REFINING | Facebook


A group dedicated to knowledge, safety, and awareness regarding e-waste recycling and precious metals refining. We are a family here, and the group is closely administrated. Welcome, please enjoy our...




www.facebook.com


----------



## war_child (May 22, 2022)

Hello and thank you Christian. I opened the link, but it looks like you have to be a member of Facebook to access the group. Alas, I have never joined Facebook, so I will not be able to check it out. Maby I'll look at it on my wife's computer. I'm still wondering if I should go grab that organ!


----------



## Christian333 (May 23, 2022)

war_child said:


> Hello and thank you Christian. I opened the link, but it looks like you have to be a member of Facebook to access the group. Alas, I have never joined Facebook, so I will not be able to check it out. Maby I'll look at it on my wife's computer. I'm still wondering if I should go grab that organ!


You would not be disappointed, I've never heard anyone express disappointment with Conn brand and that one looks old. I wish I could tell you exactly which precious metals where involved with the contacts and bus bars, most members have not tested.


----------



## war_child (May 24, 2022)

Christian333 said:


> You would not be disappointed, I've never heard anyone express disappointment with Conn brand and that one looks old. I wish I could tell you exactly which precious metals where involved with the contacts and bus bars, most members have not tested.


Thanks Christian. I have contacted the person, and hopefully I can pick it up tomorrow. I'll post pics if it happens.


----------



## war_child (May 25, 2022)

Christian333 said:


> You would not be disappointed, I've never heard anyone express disappointment with Conn brand and that one looks old. I wish I could tell you exactly which precious metals where involved with the contacts and bus bars, most members have not tested.


Well, 2 slipped disks and 1 hernia later... My goodness, I can't believe how much this organ weighs. My buddy and I really could have used those "as seen on tv" forearm forklift straps for this move. The thing has to weigh 300+ pounds. I have it home & I am starting to break it down now. If you don't mind, I'll post some pictures in your thread here, as I break it down. I'm hoping you (and anyone else) can help me identify any components worth keeping.


----------



## Ohiogoldfever (May 25, 2022)

war_child said:


> Well, 2 slipped disks and 1 hernia later... My goodness, I can't believe how much this organ weighs. My buddy and I really could have used those "as seen on tv" forearm forklift straps for this move. The thing has to weigh 300+ pounds. I have it home & I am starting to break it down now. If you don't mind, I'll post some pictures in your thread here, as I break it down. I'm hoping you (and anyone else) can help me identify any components worth keeping.




Grab the pop corn fellas.... we have a breakdown happening. 

If it’s anything like the hammonds I’ve done you’ll have eleventy million flat head screws to deal with.


----------



## Yggdrasil (May 25, 2022)

Ohiogoldfever said:


> Grab the pop corn fellas.... we have a breakdown happening.
> 
> If it’s anything like the hammonds I’ve done you’ll have eleventy million flat head screws to deal with.


Ooh, I hope they are star or similar.
I hate the straight grooves if it more than two of them


----------



## snail (May 25, 2022)

Filled a bucket with straight groove screws from those Hammonds before I realized I would never need them


----------



## war_child (May 25, 2022)

Lots & lots of flat head screws. No star bit so far. I don't see any big, fat silver bars anywhere in here, but I do see some kind of long pins that look golden at the tips. From the inspector's mark, it looks like this thing was being built in the summer of 1976.


----------



## war_child (May 26, 2022)

The placard says it's a Model: 552 Type: 001 and this thing is very different from the Hammond I scrapped earlier this year. For one, the Hammond had large ic chips on large boards. This organ has no ic chips anywhere, that I've found so far. The Conn also has mechanically actuated switches connected with cables sheathed in a tube- it reminded me of bicycle hand brakes. There are many switches with steel reeds that have silver contacts on them, but the tiny silver (I'm guessing it's silver) contacts are much smaller than I found on the Hammond. I tried to point them out in the picture.

I got the top half broken down so far; I'll get the lower (back) torn apart tomorrow. Here's some pics of the demo process so far.


----------



## Rob666 (May 26, 2022)

war_child said:


> Lots & lots of flat head screws. No star bit so far. I don't see any big, fat silver bars anywhere in here, but I do see some kind of long pins that look golden at the tips. From the inspector's mark, it looks like this thing was being built in the summer of 1976.


Wow thats them!!! I assure you that those bus bars are 97% silver I have the picture from the assay gun. I don't know if thats the proper term but its a gun that will identify every metal to a percentage and when I had them tested I was very surprised. I tried to post the picture with my post but my phones memory is full and wouldn't let me if you have messenger get a hold of me Robert Delgado (copperman) and I will show you. What model is that I am supposed to go look at one from 1971 and im trying to figure out if its the same. I keep seeing people saying its silver plate but I assure you its not its solid I got over $400 for mine good job on getting that and you did so because of my post huh thats cool as bell


----------



## Rob666 (May 26, 2022)

war_child said:


> Lots & lots of flat head screws. No star bit so far. I don't see any big, fat silver bars anywhere in here, but I do see some kind of long pins that look golden at the tips. From the inspector's mark, it looks like this thing was being built in the summer of 1976.


The picture with your hand on the bars 175555jpg those are the silver buss bars they have a plastic covering and a black strip running through them all together there is over 25 ounces of silver there let me know how it goes for you


----------



## Rob666 (May 26, 2022)

war_child said:


> Well, 2 slipped disks and 1 hernia later... My goodness, I can't believe how much this organ weighs. My buddy and I really could have used those "as seen on tv" forearm forklift straps for this move. The thing has to weigh 300+ pounds. I have it home & I am starting to break it down now. If you don't mind, I'll post some pictures in your thread here, as I break it down. I'm hoping you (and anyone else) can help me identify any components worth keeping.


You did good with it do you see the silver buss bars yet? You will have to take the plastic off and they have a black strip running down them you are holding them in the picture with the smaller wires with gold tips making contact with them. How's the weight on that crazy huh I had to dismantle the one I got right there because there was no way I was lifting it you just made yourself a little over $400 in silver though


----------



## Rob666 (May 26, 2022)

war_child said:


> Lots & lots of flat head screws. No star bit so far. I don't see any big, fat silver bars anywhere in here, but I do see some kind of long pins that look golden at the tips. From the inspector's mark, it looks like this thing was being built in the summer of 1976.


Omg its driving me crazy you are touching the silver bars in that picture let me know what you get from it. I love this


----------



## war_child (May 26, 2022)

LOL! Thanks Rob. I saw this organ sitting on craigslist for over a month. I thought only Hammond organs were worth a scrap. Not until I read your post did I decide to go wrestle this beast. Even after I read your post, and I began tearing this thing down, I didn't recognize the silver bus bars. I thought this organ was NOT containing the silver bus bars you spoke of. I didn't know anything about them, and in all honesty, I may have thrown them away if you had not informed me. Thank you Rob! I'll snap some more pics of the rods and how they are arrayed in the organ. There appears to be 15 of those plastic covered bars inside the organ, under the keys. I haven't checked the pedals yet.

Many Thanks
mike


----------



## Alondro (May 26, 2022)

Ohiogoldfever said:


> My only experience is with hammonds really. I did a whirlitzer that had a bunch of gold legged plastic transistors But after learning a bit more I wouldn’t do another. Those little black capped ones don’t hold much AU. Takes thousands to really tally up very well.


I got a bunch of old Hammond boards that had about 200 gold-legged transistors. The older metal-case ones from Texas Instruments, which also have gold INSIDE. They also had these little tuner knobs and other bits which were all silver plated on every single metal part. It gives a fair amount of silver, since the parts are so tiny that the percentage of silver by mass is relatively high compared to large silver plated items. A large surface area per volume always gives much more PM. It's why I like old components made up of lots of tiny bits.


----------



## Alondro (May 26, 2022)

On this note, the boards from a Hammond I got all had these iron ceramic cylinders with pretty hefty copper coils inside that just pop out after gentle heating to melt the adhesive holding the copper in place. I was thinking of a use for the iron ceramics, since they're all the same size and have lots of air space... as sort of a semi-insulating layer and balancer for the bottom of my brick smelting furnace I use for copper and aluminum. I can rest a cast iron plate I have atop them, and make a perfectly flat seat with buffering quartz sand from our nearby sandpit beneath. This way, I can keep it off the ground and prevent heat loss. The air in the hollow spaces of the ceramic cylinders will conduct less heat.


----------



## Christian333 (May 27, 2022)

war_child said:


> The placard says it's a Model: 552 Type: 001 and this thing is very different from the Hammond I scrapped earlier this year. For one, the Hammond had large ic chips on large boards. This organ has no ic chips anywhere, that I've found so far. The Conn also has mechanically actuated switches connected with cables sheathed in a tube- it reminded me of bicycle hand brakes. There are many switches with steel reeds that have silver contacts on them, but the tiny silver (I'm guessing it's silver) contacts are much smaller than I found on the Hammond. I tried to point them out in the picture.
> 
> I got the top half broken down so far; I'll get the lower (back) torn apart tomorrow. Here's some pics of the demo process so far.





war_child said:


> The placard says it's a Model: 552 Type: 001 and this thing is very different from the Hammond I scrapped earlier this year. For one, the Hammond had large ic chips on large boards. This organ has no ic chips anywhere, that I've found so far. The Conn also has mechanically actuated switches connected with cables sheathed in a tube- it reminded me of bicycle hand brakes. There are many switches with steel reeds that have silver contacts on them, but the tiny silver (I'm guessing it's silver) contacts are much smaller than I found on the Hammond. I tried to point them out in the picture.
> 
> I got the top half broken down so far; I'll get the lower (back) torn apart tomorrow. Here's some pics of the demo process so far.





war_child said:


> The placard says it's a Model: 552 Type: 001 and this thing is very different from the Hammond I scrapped earlier this year. For one, the Hammond had large ic chips on large boards. This organ has no ic chips anywhere, that I've found so far. The Conn also has mechanically actuated switches connected with cables sheathed in a tube- it reminded me of bicycle hand brakes. There are many switches with steel reeds that have silver contacts on them, but the tiny silver (I'm guessing it's silver) contacts are much smaller than I found on the Hammond. I tried to point them out in the picture.
> 
> I got the top half broken down so far; I'll get the lower (back) torn apart tomorrow. Here's some pics of the demo process so far.


Hope this is a good place to post a bit of component identification. Some capacitors without precious metals have resell value. Some axial mount resistors have gold plated end caps. The orange capsitor arrays may have silver and palladium plated to the ceramic substrate. The T0-92 transistors usually have two gold bond wires, potential for precious metal plated substrate and microchip die braze.


----------



## war_child (May 27, 2022)

Yup, I think it's a great place to post those pics. I bookmark different posts that show specific components to watch for, like tantalum capacitors. I haven't seen any pics like the two you posted of those transistors, or whatever they are, with the gold ends. Looks like I'm going to have to start cracking open components more often. 

I got a whole griddle full of those little red "sausages", but I don't see myself selling anything on Ebay. If they have PM's that I can recover, I'll probably hang on to them. If not, they can go to the scrap yard with my low-grade brown boards/power boards, unless someone here wanted them enough to cover shipping. I've seen the long, thin, flat, yellow components on many different boards. I haven't done much research, but I thought them to be worthless. Am I incorrect? 

Here is what I salvaged so far. It's 15 rods from the upper portion of the organ. Should I expect any more from the foot pedal area? I may be able to finish tearing it down this weekend. I'll clean it, weigh it & report the findings. I see at least one of these rods suffered a severe zap at some time. Looks like it got melted straight through. I noticed a few of these rods have some kind of pesky, yellow, waxy buildup on them. I don't remember the 70's very well, but I think a little Spick n' Span may get that right off of there

Thanks again for all the help & info. I have to ask: where do you think I could sell this stuff? I'm in the 48044 area code

mike


----------



## Rob666 (May 27, 2022)

war_child said:


> LOL! Thanks Rob. I saw this organ sitting on craigslist for over a month. I thought only Hammond organs were worth a scrap. Not until I read your post did I decide to go wrestle this beast. Even after I read your post, and I began tearing this thing down, I didn't recognize the silver bus bars. I thought this organ was NOT containing the silver bus bars you spoke of. I didn't know anything about them, and in all honesty, I may have thrown them away if you had not informed me. Thank you Rob! I'll snap some more pics of the rods and how they are arrayed in the organ. There appears to be 15 of those plastic covered bars inside the organ, under the keys. I haven't checked the pedals yet.
> 
> Many Thanks
> mike


Your very welcome, if you take the plastic off of them you will see that they are indeed silver. I myself started with the Hammonds and really what I was scrapping well before them was old telephone exchanges from motels that were either abandoned or in the process of demolition. There is a wire spring relay that they used a lot in the 60s and 70s I believe mainly the 70s that has palladium and gold contacts. The palladium contacts are sandwiched between gold contacts. When I first scrapped one palladium was $600 an ounce and I calculated that each contact had the equivalent value of 97 cents. So today's prices they would be about 5 bucks a piece. Each switch or relay would have 12 or 24 contacts. So the first one I found was at a abandoned motel. Yes I was pretty much trespassing but what the heck I don't regret it . Would I do that today no I wouldn't but I still don't regret it. Anyway the second one I got was from some construction workers I saw them tearing up another motel so I asked them if I could look around they said yes so I lucked out and sure enough there was a rack with about 40 relays on it so I asked for it and I cashed some in came back the next day with a hundred dollar bill and got the rest after those two switchboards I had successfully sold 19 ounces of palladium from them. I realized also from taking them apart that those parts are like giant erector sets and so I made some cool art from the parts. There used to be a place called the black hole in Los Alamos New mexico that had a lot of Los Alamos laboratory surplus and I went there a couple times before they went out of business and I had got a circuit board that had nothing but gold plated pins on it. I say gold plated because 99% of them are but check this out when I soaked the pins in nitric acid the aftermath was that each pin was still fully there like it was just a soft shell I have never seen anything like it ever and I probably never will. I paid about $1.50 for the board and when I dumped what I had I thought I was rich because of the pile in front of me. Gold is and can be very deceptive at times all my knowledge is from years of disappointment and despair basically except for the rare few good finds like the one im describing here. So when I dried out my pile I had 12 grams of 22 karat gold . When it was wet it was a mountain of gold but dried was a different story. The nitric ate those pins from the inside out and left a perfect shell of the pins. 12 grams from one circuit board is like a dream come true could you imagine if we could find a bunch of those same boards. Anyway I kind of wrote a novel and what I was going to originally say was that yesterday I bought a conn 521 series. dont quote me on that because I may be wrong it was from 1971 anyway. And it was way smaller than the 721 so the busbars were about half the size roughly and I got just a couple grams over 500 grams of silver im going to try to post a picture because I have them in a little treasure chest in 5 baggies that weigh 100 grams a piece it looks really cool and is heavy as hell for a little treasure chest. I'm about to go sell it because my mom lent me the cash to buy the organ. You said that there were 15 busbars. Wow let me know how many grams you get out of it. It looked like a beast the 721 was a beast also the one I did yesterday not so much but there is wire from the pedal that is probably 50 % palladium and 50 % silver. I did an organ a couple years ago that the busbars were just that 50/50 palladium and silver I had got a total of 69 grams but I got ripped off when it came to sell it. I only got $900 for 69 grams of it when palladium was at $2400 an ounce I should of got paid for an ounce of palladium I believe but when there are only a couple of people that actually buy it in scrap form its kind of messed up because they know that they can be a little shady and there's nothing you can do about it because its not enough to send off to a refinery and I don't know how to extract or refine platinum metals but at the end if the day $900 is still a pretty sight when you are basically finding it in the trash


----------



## Rob666 (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Rob666 (May 27, 2022)

see where it says ag 97.62. That is the purity of the silver


----------



## Rob666 (May 27, 2022)

war_child said:


> Yup, I think it's a great place to post those pics. I bookmark different posts that show specific components to watch for, like tantalum capacitors. I haven't seen any pics like the two you posted of those transistors, or whatever they are, with the gold ends. Looks like I'm going to have to start cracking open components more often.
> 
> I got a whole griddle full of those little red "sausages", but I don't see myself selling anything on Ebay. If they have PM's that I can recover, I'll probably hang on to them. If not, they can go to the scrap yard with my low-grade brown boards/power boards, unless someone here wanted them enough to cover shipping. I've seen the long, thin, flat, yellow components on many different boards. I haven't done much research, but I thought them to be worthless. Am I incorrect?
> 
> ...


Any gold and silver exchange will buy that silver if they run a test on it with a assay gun i believe is the correct term its 97% silver get some dikes or pliers and take the plastic off the rods it comes right off. I have yet to see the vinyl or gold bussbars I read so much about and everybody seems to think its silver plate but it's not


----------



## Golddigger76 (May 27, 2022)

I just started tearing down a Conn Tampico Model 619 that looks almost identical to the pictures of the bus bars you posted and there does appear to be some nice silver wires in those long white plastic contact rods, I still need to test to confirm that. Also on mine all of the little needle contacts that have gold plated tips that contact the silver (looking) wire appear to be coated with a black silver oxide coating from the gold plating down to the plastic frame that holds them in place so those might add to the recovered weight. This organ has a huge amount of Switchcraft toggle switches that have several little rectangular palladium contacts, generally on those if the contacts are not round and black colored they will test positive for palladium, the rest are silver contacts. There is tons of large and small IC chips several of the bigger chips with gold plated legs, lots of nice tantalum capacitors. I will try to get some good pictures as I tear it down and maybe some actual recovery amounts from the higher grade component's. 
I honestly don't see 25 ounce of silver yet since the wires from the long plastic contact sleeves only weighed 2.068 ounces total. My opinion now is yes that is easy silver if that's silver wires but the Switchcraft toggles are most likely going to hold more value in their palladium contacts but I have not found any way to quickly remove the tiny rectangle contacts without taking the toggle switches apart.


----------



## Golddigger76 (May 27, 2022)

Something else to consider is if you search Google shopping for the Switchcraft contacts they have a average cost of $20-$30 each and you might be able to make more money with them and the other components on ebay. All of these parts were made 50 years ago or more and you can possibly get paid for salvage parts. 
Refining is only a hobby for me so if it doesn't pay out great ot give me a nice amount of experience I try to not waste my time and money on chemicals.


----------



## Christian333 (May 27, 2022)

war_child said:


> The placard says it's a Model: 552 Type: 001 and this thing is very different from the Hammond I scrapped earlier this year. For one, the Hammond had large ic chips on large boards. This organ has no ic chips anywhere, that I've found so far. The Conn also has mechanically actuated switches connected with cables sheathed in a tube- it reminded me of bicycle hand brakes. There are many switches with steel reeds that have silver contacts on them, but the tiny silver (I'm guessing it's silver) contacts are much smaller than I found on the Hammond. I tried to point them out in the picture.
> 
> I got the top half broken down so far; I'll get the lower (back) torn apart tomorrow. Here's some pics of the demo process so far.





war_child said:


> The placard says it's a Model: 552 Type: 001 and this thing is very different from the Hammond I scrapped earlier this year. For one, the Hammond had large ic chips on large boards. This organ has no ic chips anywhere, that I've found so far. The Conn also has mechanically actuated switches connected with cables sheathed in a tube- it reminded me of bicycle hand brakes. There are many switches with steel reeds that have silver contacts on them, but the tiny silver (I'm guessing it's silver) contacts are much smaller than I found on the Hammond. I tried to point them out in the picture.
> 
> I got the top half broken down so far; I'll get the lower (back) torn apart tomorrow. Here's some pics of the demo process so far.





war_child said:


> The placard says it's a Model: 552 Type: 001 and this thing is very different from the Hammond I scrapped earlier this year. For one, the Hammond had large ic chips on large boards. This organ has no ic chips anywhere, that I've found so far. The Conn also has mechanically actuated switches connected with cables sheathed in a tube- it reminded me of bicycle hand brakes. There are many switches with steel reeds that have silver contacts on them, but the tiny silver (I'm guessing it's silver) contacts are much smaller than I found on the Hammond. I tried to point them out in the picture.
> 
> I got the top half broken down so far; I'll get the lower (back) torn apart tomorrow. Here's some pics of the demo process so far.


Hope this is a good place to post a bit of component identification. Some capacitors without precioussmetals have resell value. Some axial mount resistors have gold plated end caps. The orange capsitor arrays may have silver and palladium plated to the ceramic substrate. The T0-92 transistors usually have two gold bond wires, potential for precious metal plated substrate and microchip die braze.


war_child said:


> Yup, I think it's a great place to post those pics. I bookmark different posts that show specific components to watch for, like tantalum capacitors. I haven't seen any pics like the two you posted of those transistors, or whatever they are, with the gold ends. Looks like I'm going to have to start cracking open components more often.
> 
> I got a whole griddle full of those little red "sausages", but I don't see myself selling anything on Ebay. If they have PM's that I can recover, I'll probably hang on to them. If not, they can go to the scrap yard with my low-grade brown boards/power boards, unless someone here wanted them enough to cover shipping. I've seen the long, thin, flat, yellow components on many different boards. I haven't done much research, but I thought them to be worthless. Am I incorrect?
> 
> ...


The yellow capasitor array has been tested positive for silver by a former member in GEO's group, however he passed away before learning to test for PGMs, no one else has tested them. Expect to find more contacts in the foot peddle assymbly. I don't sell anything, if I can't process it for PMs, it goes to shred. You can try to sell on Facebook Market place.


----------



## Golddigger76 (May 27, 2022)

The Conn Tampico 619 that I am working on has only two rows of keys and under them are 4 of the silver buss wires that run the length of the keyboard so it has a total of 8 buss wires, probably why it has way less than Robb666's model 721 organ. In the petals on the 619 there's a little glass reed switch about 1" long that is opened or closed by a magnet on the end of each pedal and 25 pedals, something else that might have some values.


----------



## Golddigger76 (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Christian333 (May 27, 2022)

Golddigger76 said:


> View attachment 50381


Reed relays can have gold and or rhodium, even both.


----------



## Golddigger76 (May 27, 2022)

I will definitely test the reed relays also to see what they are made of but I'm not sure that I will try to recover any pgm's because only having 25 pieces would not yield enough for me to do right now so they will probably be stashed back until I have enough for a nice size recovery.


----------



## Golddigger76 (May 27, 2022)

I did make time to get all of the cards, components and wiring harness out of the Conn 619 today and by the time I was finished I could have sworn that I just got done taking apart a 1960's space shuttle lol. These are very well engineered and complicated machines for the time period they came from. As far as E-scrap goes they are WAY better than any modern computer period. Tomorrow I will try to post some pictures of what I removed from it.
There's not much information out there about what organs are made of and what is available that I could find is mostly right here on this forum. I would not be willing to pay much for one that I was not sure if it had any valuable metals in it but for free haul off I would definitely spend the gas money and my time to find out. There is a massive amount of different components in these that would make it affordable for you to practice and gain experience for a wide range of metal refining so my thoughts are if you find one for free or maybe up to a hundred dollars why not. You are not going to make fists full of cash on probably any of these but they are definitely alright as long as you don't mind putting a ton of work in breaking them down. They usually have anything you can imagine to get some cheap experience when you are first learning how to refine or even for an experienced refiner to learn something new. If anyone does one that is a different brand or model please post about it on the forum to add to the list of organs, I will start doing the same.


----------



## Rob666 (May 28, 2022)

Rob666 said:


> View attachment 50374
> Any gold and silver exchange will buy that silver if they run a test on it with a assay gun i believe is the correct term its 97% silver get some dikes or pliers and take the plastic off the rods it comes right off. I have yet to see the vinyl or gold bussbars I read so much about and everybody seems to think its silver plate but it's not





war_child said:


> Yup, I think it's a great place to post those pics. I bookmark different posts that show specific components to watch for, like tantalum capacitors. I haven't seen any pics like the two you posted of those transistors, or whatever they are, with the gold ends. Looks like I'm going to have to start cracking open components more often.
> 
> I got a whole griddle full of those little red "sausages", but I don't see myself selling anything on Ebay. If they have PM's that I can recover, I'll probably hang on to them. If not, they can go to the scrap yard with my low-grade brown boards/power boards, unless someone here wanted them enough to cover shipping. I've seen the long, thin, flat, yellow components on many different boards. I haven't done much research, but I thought them to be worthless. Am I incorrect?
> 
> ...


Those look like gold from the wires that contact them has dripped into them probably not enough to make a difference. When I went to sell the latest ones I think I may of got burned because the guy was acting kind of funny he would not let me see the readings from the assay machine as if I had some crazy expensive metal and I was getting bugged by this and I was tired so I wasn't thinking clearly and when he put the nitric on the bars it turned green which is not a good sign but it doesn't really mean much because the assay gun. I don't know if im saying that right from the last ones said 97% and the other 3 % was copper so yes it would turn green but that doesn't mean that it ain't good right because of the other 97% containing silver im no expert though so I could use a little advice here, I know 
more than most the average person but I've learned over the years that metals are fascinating and tricky I think they call it fools gold for more than one reason. So anyway where I live this place I took them too has the assay gun which costs like $35,000 and I had borrowed money from my mom to buy the organ and when he tested it and it turned green I knew there was no chance anywhere else would buy it because they rely solely on a chemical test and I had to pay my mom back so I settled for $250 but he wouldn't let me see the readings so now I'm like what the hell and I hadn't realized then but he didn't even weigh what I had. I know from my weighing it that I had a little over 500 grams but what does this sound like to you because I know that places like that who purchase gold and silver dont take risks so it seems that maybe the only thing I can think of is that I had the gold buss bars I read about so much but I hardly doubt that they would make them 10k and places like that dont buy anything less than that so I'm confused. There is no way possible that those are really gold because I got a little over a lb and thats impossible that they would make them like that I don't understand why he wouldn't weigh them though that right there is extremely unbussiness like right


----------



## Rob666 (May 28, 2022)

Golddigger76 said:


> The Conn Tampico 619 that I am working on has only two rows of keys and under them are 4 of the silver buss wires that run the length of the keyboard so it has a total of 8 buss wires, probably why it has way less than Robb666's model 721 organ. In the petals on the 619 there's a little glass reed switch about 1" long that is opened or closed by a magnet on the end of each pedal and 25 pedals, something else that might have some values.


Huh do you have pictures of the wires that is interesting once I had taken apart an organ that had wires that were 50% silver and 50% palladium and I hada total of 69 grams


----------



## Rob666 (May 28, 2022)

Rob666 said:


> Huh do you have pictures of the wires that is interesting once I had taken apart an organ that had wires that were 50% silver and 50% palladium and I hada total of 69 grams


I think that it might just be those that I had before. When I did I was taking apart 3 different ones so I don't know which they came out of but 50% palladium and 50% silver ones blow the silver ones away with the price of palladium. When I sold those I was disappointed because I got $900 and I was expecting to at least get the price of 1 ounce of palladium considering I had a little over 2 ounces and only 50% was palladium. It really upsets me when I let myself get taken advantage of like that because it seems to happen a lot and I need to stop taking less when I know the value of what I have but it is sometimes hard to sell that stuff because a refinery has a certain amount that you have to have and nobody wants to take a chance with scrap, they all want bullion or they won't even mess with it and thats what happend there. The guy that bought it knew that I knew nobody else would buy it and thats why he low balled me and I took it because $900 is $900 he could of at least gave me $1000 right


----------



## Yggdrasil (May 29, 2022)

Can you please make paragraphs and indents in your text. 
It is really hard to read something like that.


----------



## Golddigger76 (May 29, 2022)

Sure do, I took several pictures of everything as I was removing all of the components. Today I got on a job that took way more work than expected and couldn't get the pictures posted but here's the bus wires in those plastic sleeves. I had already removed the outside wire and sleeve. Second picture is a closeup of the needle contacts that are on the key and plated in the end where they contact the 4 bus wires.


----------



## Golddigger76 (May 29, 2022)

Here's a few pictures what is inside of the Conn 619, it was built in November 1976.


----------



## Rob666 (May 29, 2022)

Golddigger76 said:


> Here's a few pictures what is inside of the Conn 619, it was built in November 1976.


Nice pictures!!!


----------



## Golddigger76 (May 29, 2022)

Did the Conn organ that you tore down have similar components inside of it ?


----------



## Rob666 (May 29, 2022)

Christian333 said:


> Hope this is a good place to post a bit of component identification. Some capacitors without precious metals have resell value. Some axial mount resistors have gold plated end caps. The orange capsitor arrays may have silver and palladium plated to the ceramic substrate. The T0-92 transistors usually have two gold bond wires, potential for precious metal plated substrate and microchip die braze.


Hey what kind of precious metals are in the brown component thats rectangular because I probably have at least a kilogram of them


----------



## Rob666 (May 29, 2022)

Golddigger76 said:


> I just started tearing down a Conn Tampico Model 619 that looks almost identical to the pictures of the bus bars you posted and there does appear to be some nice silver wires in those long white plastic contact rods, I still need to test to confirm that. Also on mine all of the little needle contacts that have gold plated tips that contact the silver (looking) wire appear to be coated with a black silver oxide coating from the gold plating down to the plastic frame that holds them in place so those might add to the recovered weight. This organ has a huge amount of Switchcraft toggle switches that have several little rectangular palladium contacts, generally on those if the contacts are not round and black colored they will test positive for palladium, the rest are silver contacts. There is tons of large and small IC chips several of the bigger chips with gold plated legs, lots of nice tantalum capacitors. I will try to get some good pictures as I tear it down and maybe some actual recovery amounts from the higher grade component's.
> I honestly don't see 25 ounce of silver yet since the wires from the long plastic contact sleeves only weighed 2.068 ounces total. My opinion now is yes that is easy silver if that's silver wires but the Switchcraft toggles are most likely going to hold more value in their palladium contacts but I have not found any way to quickly remove the tiny rectangle contacts without taking the toggle switches apart.


You should really check to see if those are the 50/50 silver palladium mix i speak of because the weight seems right


----------



## Christian333 (May 29, 2022)

Rob666 said:


> Hey what kind of precious metals are in the brown component thats rectangular because I probably have at least a kilogram of them


Potential for silver and palladium.


----------



## Rob666 (May 29, 2022)

I have a lot of them. Just been saving them kind of curious about these black ceramic disk capacitors


----------



## Golddigger76 (May 29, 2022)

The brown ones are what everyone calls a dog bone, they are a type of silver/mica capacitor. I have several of these that I have removed from some early 1980's computers but have not processed any yet.
I'm pretty sure that the buss wires are not just silver because I had a small piece in nitric all day yesterday and it started out desolving fine but when I got home last night there was still some wire in there so who knows ?
The little needle contacts most likely are silver with a gold plating on the end , will address that soon as I can.
I will also check the card contacts, pins and sockets, some of the capacitors, and the reed relays to see if they have any precious metals in them.
There's a few crystal oscillators that have gold plating plus the plated I/C chips, EPROM's and some silver tantalum capacitors.


----------



## Golddigger76 (May 29, 2022)

This is the wires that I removed from the plastic buss sleeves. It has zero oxides on it unlike the needle contacts that are coated with black silver oxide, the wires look like they are factory fresh which is maybe a good sign for being 45 years old .


----------



## Christian333 (May 29, 2022)

Rob666 said:


> I have a lot of them. Just been saving them kind of curious about these black ceramic disk capacitors


Single layer ceramic disk components are usually capacitors, they may also be varistors or PTC fuse. All have the same construction just different ceramic dielectric composition. There is potential for precious metal plated to both sides as the electrodes, silver most common.


----------



## Mike18436572 (May 29, 2022)

I do not think the silver rods that are in the white plastic sleeve are silver. At least not 50% or better. I did the scratch test and went away. I dissolve some in nitric and distilled water and tried cementing out with copper and nothing. The tiny wire that’s brazed to it is heavy gold plated around 10-12k but won’t amount to anything. Maybe .1 gram after dissolving all the “silver” rods which wouldn’t be worth it. Although they are “silverish”, I just don’t think it’s a high enough percentage to amount to anything. The next time I go in to sell Pd I’ll have them scan it. I opened up a 552 and it had 15 of those rods that weighed 28.5 grams a rod. But that’s with the small gold plated contact rod still attached. The gold plating in tube form is probably what was left in the beaker Golddigger76. That’s what was left in my beaker after dissolving them. I truly hope I’m wrong but I’m not convinced yet that the rods are 97% silver.


----------



## Mike18436572 (May 29, 2022)

I weighed and calculated the rods specific gravity. It came out to 8.86. Copper is 8.96. Pure silver is 10.49. Even junk silver is around 10. So now I’m certain that although there may be trace silver in the rods, they definitely aren’t 97%. Not even 20%


----------



## Yggdrasil (May 30, 2022)

Within all product categories a single question may answer if there is PMs or not in a specific place. 

Is there any upside to using Gold/Silver/Palladium on/in this particular item? 

If yes it may or may not be there depending on the upside comparing to cost. 
Sometimes they overcome cost by plating.

If something is covered by plastic/varnish or other coating less likely.

Testing is your friend.


----------



## Golddigger76 (May 30, 2022)

Of course I am hopeful there is some palladium or even silver but if not then it is perfectly fine. There's a lot of other pieces that are going to have enough value to either resale or refine . Mostly I wanted everyone to know that this is not a model from Conn that has 25 ounces of silver, way less lol. The wire I have in nitric is the bigger wire in the sleeve. Still has not dissolved all the way at room temperature. 
My farming is getting in the way of my fun life right now bit should slow down enough soon to give me a bit more time to make the time to get some testing done to see what, if anything is worth the effort. I still say that there's plenty in this one for someone to learn on so if you have help to move and load a 300 lb machine, especially if it is free or almost free. Don't go buy every old organ you can find thinking your going to be making unheard-of amazing profits. Some of these actually do have a decent amount of palladium but I think that most don't at all. 
Some of the ones that do are already talked about on this forum.


----------



## Mike18436572 (May 30, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> Within all product categories a single question may answer if there is PMs or not in a specific place.
> 
> Is there any upside to using Gold/Silver/Palladium on/in this particular item?
> 
> ...


I totally agree. There would be no reason to make a .125” bar 25” long out of solid silver. Silver was only $1.50 an ounce back then but that would have been $40 for the raw material to make those bars. So the processed cost would have been much more. I’m leaning towards nickel. They are silverish on the inside so they aren’t silver plated copper. Nickel specific gravity is 8.91. Real close to the 8.86 I got.


----------



## Mike18436572 (May 30, 2022)

Rob666 said:


> see where it says ag 97.62. That is the purity of the silver


If something is plated heavy enough the xrf gun can be tricked into thinking it’s solid. I had some heavy 10k plated bars one time that I knew were plated because I put them in nitric and it ate out the inside copper but left the heavy plating in tube form. I took those to my buyer and when he shot them in his xrf they showed 10k solid. Now if it was melted it wouldn’t have shown 10k gold. It would have shown like 1% gold and 99% copper.


----------



## Rob666 (May 30, 2022)

Mike18436572 said:


> I weighed and calculated the rods specific gravity. It came out to 8.86. Copper is 8.96. Pure silver is 10.49. Even junk silver is around 10. So now I’m certain that although there may be trace silver in the rods, they definitely aren’t 97%. Not even 20


----------



## Yggdrasil (May 30, 2022)

Rob666 said:


> well just because you say it doesn't make it right either. I have made $750 in the last week from these bars and I have no reason to lie. I was more surprised than anyone at the find and I hardly doubt that the coin and jewelry place I go to would buy them from me repeatedly. If they made a mistake it would of been found at the refinery but I have sold to them for years and they never once let me know that what they bought wasn't what they thought so you can try to say all the negative shit you want about it but I suggest maybe really figuring out the truth before running your mouth as if you are the sole expert on it because I will tend to believe the $35,000 machine that analyzes it and not your opinion on the matter not trying to be an ass but I have no reason to come on here and lie and im not some rookie either I have a lot of years experience with recycling and reclaiming precious metals. You basically are saying that there is no way what I said is true because you say so


Please again break up your text, it is tiresome to read these long text without paragraphs. 
And keep a civil language please.


----------



## Forgeweld (May 30, 2022)

Rob666 said:


> Huh do you have pictures of the wires that is interesting once I had taken apart an organ that had wires that were 50% silver and 50% palladium and I hada total of 69 grams


What model organ was that? Great post man I just picked up my first Hammond yesterday and now thanks to your great info I'm expanding the list! 

Another question, do you know what the bus bars of hammond organs with the pd. Wire ontop of them is typically made of? I


----------



## Mike18436572 (May 30, 2022)

I’m just stating facts. I never said you didn’t get paid. $35,000 guns can and are wrong a lot. Especially when it comes to heavy plating. That’s why most refineries melt before paying. If you have a bar that’s heavily plated, a gun can be fooled into thinking it’s solid all the way through. If you melt it, that mixes the top plating with the substrate and now will show the alloy mix and give an accurate reading. I’m doing actual testing, and so far every test I’ve done shows nothing but the small wire attached the the silver rod is 10k-12k gold plated. I wish and hope I’m wrong. I could make some serious side cash on these silver bars. But everything I’ve done to this point shows only silver plating with some kind of base metal. I’m going to melt 2 rods and have my guy shoot them the next time I go in to sell. That is if Pd ever goes back up.


----------



## Mike18436572 (May 30, 2022)

I just did a more accurate specific gravity test. I melted 35 grams of the bars. The last time I did it I just bent the bar into a coil. Melting into a solid button is way more accurate. And after melt I got 34.77 grams weighed dry. Wet weight was 4.61. Divide 34.77 by 4.61 and you get 7.54. Way below the minimum of 10 for silver. It’s even below copper. I verified my test with a 35 gram button of 99.9% Pd. I came up with 11.89. Pd is 12.02, so I’m pretty certain the test is valid. If you got paid for 97% silver then you should be thankful it fooled their xrf. I’m not trying to be a bully at all. I’m with you that I had hopes of it being 25 ounces of silver. That would make a hefty payday for going to pick up a free organ. I went out and got this one because of your post. As soon as it failed the scratch pas acid test I had a feeling it was going to be a bust. I got 0 elemental silver to cement out. I got trace silver chloride when adding hydrochloric to it. The specific gravity test shows way less dense than even copper. I have a melted button that I will have tested the next time I go in to sell but I’m convinced it’s at best heavy silver plating. I’m not being a bully. I’m doing solid testing. And I’m reporting my results. Good or bad, And I see nothing of value worth extracting. Yes there is trace silver and gold plating but it’s not worth the chemical cost. I am curious as to the compound though. I’m not throwing them away yet…


----------



## Golddigger76 (May 30, 2022)

Sometimes it is just a simple "I don't agree with you " that doesn't make me feel like you are a liar. Not anything wrong with that but that's what keeps me coming here to learn. There is always one of the extremely brilliant members that are going to make sure that wrong information unintentional or not is correct. Rob we are all wrong sometimes and I believe that you didn't realize that you were paid for a massive amount of silver yet it was most likely just heavy plating. You certainly walked away from that deal better than the buyer did, Sometimes it is going to be you on the loosing side too but that's how business works. 
Mike just corrected their error with a specific gravity test on the same metal from the same organ and it tells the story. I will go ahead and test mine to but I don't see any different outcome on basically the exact same alloy, it's disappointing to hear but more than anything people don't need to go sinking their life savings into every old organ they can find thinking they are going to make money on them. 
I have tore down a few organs and have found some nice material to work with and I'm fine with that, have a few more still waiting for me to get broke down and if they have something extraordinary I will let everyone know. The list of old Hammonds that have some palladium are on the forum so search for it and only get those models if you can. This is a hobby and I don't mind looking for other brands that might have some precious metals .


----------



## Mike18436572 (May 30, 2022)

Golddigger76 said:


> Sometimes it is just a simple "I don't agree with you " that doesn't make me feel like you are a liar. Not anything wrong with that but that's what keeps me coming here to learn. There is always one of the extremely brilliant members that are going to make sure that wrong information unintentional or not is correct. Rob we are all wrong sometimes and I believe that you didn't realize that you were paid for a massive amount of silver yet it was most likely just heavy plating. You certainly walked away from that deal better than the buyer did, Sometimes it is going to be you on the loosing side too but that's how business works.
> Mike just corrected their error with a specific gravity test on the same metal from the same organ and it tells the story. I will go ahead and test mine to but I don't see any different outcome on basically the exact same alloy, it's disappointing to hear but more than anything people don't need to go sinking their life savings into every old organ they can find thinking they are going to make money on them.
> I have tore down a few organs and have found some nice material to work with and I'm fine with that, have a few more still waiting for me to get broke down and if they have something extraordinary I will let everyone know. The list of old Hammonds that have some palladium are on the forum so search for it and only get those models if you can. This is a hobby and I don't mind looking for other brands that might have some precious metals .


I was really hoping these were going to have a lot of silver. It was going to add another move in my game. But the specific gravity test is pretty definite. It can’t tell you what something is, but it can tell you what something isn’t. And since the specific gravity is 7.54 it’s not gold, platinum, palladium, silver, and even less than copper, so I’m really confused as to what it is. But I do know it’s way too light by mass to be silver. I will report if I get an xrf on the mixed melted button.


----------



## malphorian1973 (May 31, 2022)

Golddigger76 said:


> Here's a few pictures what is inside of the Conn 619, it was built in November 1976.


In picture # 23, do you know what materials are in those capacitors? Are those considered "dog bones"? Do they contain silver and mica? I edited this reply because as I read through the posts in the upper part of this page I realized this was already covered. I do apologize. Still though, I wanted to make sure it was these parts that were being spoken about.


----------



## Rob666 (May 31, 2022)

Wow those are nothing like the ones in mine I think those are the gold ones everybody speaks of but I can't imagine it being 10k or more there is no way right. But then again someone on here is trying to say there is no way that I got 25 ounces of silver and he may be right but that would mean that kruegers crown jewel and coin in albuquerque nm and there $35,000 assay gun are both wrong and I don't think that they are I was surprised myself because I've been doing this stuff for years and its never really what you expect or want it to be


----------



## Rob666 (May 31, 2022)

Can you post a picture of the rods that you tested.


Golddigger76 said:


> This is the wires that I removed from the plastic buss sleeves. It has zero oxides on it unlike the needle contacts that are coated with black silver oxide, the wires look like they are factory fresh which is maybe a good sign for being 45 years old .


Those are not like the ones I had at all are those the ones that the gravity test was done on ?


----------



## Mike18436572 (May 31, 2022)

Rob666 said:


> Can you post a picture of the rods that you tested.
> 
> Those are not like the ones I had at all are those the ones that the gravity test was done on ?


No his rods are different. His are more like wires, not rods. I did the specific gravity test on the solid silver colored rods that are approximately 1/8” diameter with the smaller wire that’s attached to them. Another thing that looks weird about that picture of the xrf results is that if you’ve ever seen results from an xrf gun or machine you know there’s not just 2 elements in the results. There’s always 3 or more elements listed with trace percentages. You could refine silver as best you know how, yet still in the results there will be trace elements making up the last .25%. There’s never just silver and copper. There would be trace percentages of other elements.


----------



## Rob666 (May 31, 2022)

Mike18436572 said:


> No his rods are different. His are more like wires, not rods. I did the specific gravity test on the solid silver colored rods that are approximately 1/8” diameter with the smaller wire that’s attached to them. Another thing that looks weird about that picture of the xrf results is that if you’ve ever seen results from an xrf gun or machine you know there’s not just 2 elements in the results. There’s always 3 or more elements listed with trace percentages. You could refine silver as best you know how, yet still in the results there will be trace elements making up the last .25%. There’s never just silver and copper. There would be trace percentages of other elements


----------



## Yggdrasil (May 31, 2022)

Is there a reply here?


----------



## Rob666 (May 31, 2022)

I know what you are saying about the xrf gun. Normally there is about 5 different metals even if its just trace metals. However whenever I sell the palladium off of the Hammonds it will show 99% with no other metal with it and when I had wires that were 50% palladium and 50% silver it showed just those 2. I have thought about it and I believe that they probably did make a mistake in paying me for silver. One thing that I don't understand is the last batch that I took in it was real weird because the guy that helped me would not let me see what it was reading on the gun and when he did a acid test it turned green. And that as you know is never a good sign and I had borrowed money from my mom to buy it and I promised her I would have her money back that day and when it turned green my heart sunk. However he still purchased them from me after going back and forth to his office and cutting pieces and testing them. He ended up paying me $250 and I was just glad to have got my moms money because once it turned green I knew I didn't have a chance of selling them anywhere else because they are the only ones in my town with a gun. And although there are literally hundreds of other gold and silver buyers, they rely solely on acid tests. But after I got home and thought about it something came to mind and thats the fact that he didn't even weigh what I had. And its not like these people are unprofessional and don't know what they are doing because they do and I just can't get over the fact that he didn't weigh them and on the receipt is a word that I can't make out and says $250 circled and thats it. But why would somebody buy them and not only not let me see what the gun was reading but didn't even weigh them I know 100% that he didn't do it to help me out. I am thinking if the gun makes mistakes like that then it probably told him that it was gold or platinum or something crazy and he was just eager to pay me and get me out of there. I do not think that they actually were something better and im telling you that I was very surprised myself that the first ones read 97% silver because this isn't the first time I've done this I've sold at least 3 ounces of palladium from Hammonds. I am actually going to pick one up in about an hour. And what I'm saying is that its never like that usually just the opposite I stopped getting my hopes up long ago with precious metals and gold because of being disappointed so many times


----------



## Rob666 (May 31, 2022)

Forgeweld said:


> What model organ was that? Great post man I just picked up my first Hammond yesterday and now thanks to your great info I'm expanding the list!
> 
> Another question, do you know what the bus bars of hammond organs with the pd. Wire ontop of them is typically made of? I


Not too sure but I would say either brass or maybe nickel. I have some that ill look closely at and get back with you


----------



## Rob666 (May 31, 2022)

Mike18436572 said:


> I just did a more accurate specific gravity test. I melted 35 grams of the bars. The last time I did it I just bent the bar into a coil. Melting into a solid button is way more accurate. And after melt I got 34.77 grams weighed dry. Wet weight was 4.61. Divide 34.77 by 4.61 and you get 7.54. Way below the minimum of 10 for silver. It’s even below copper. I verified my test with a 35 gram button of 99.9% Pd. I came up with 11.89. Pd is 12.02, so I’m pretty certain the test is valid. If you got paid for 97% silver then you should be thankful it fooled their xrf. I’m not trying to be a bully at all. I’m with you that I had hopes of it being 25 ounces of silver. That would make a hefty payday for going to pick up a free organ. I went out and got this one because of your post. As soon as it failed the scratch pas acid test I had a feeling it was going to be a bust. I got 0 elemental silver to cement out. I got trace silver chloride when adding hydrochloric to it. The specific gravity test shows way less dense than even copper. I have a melted button that I will have tested the next time I go in to sell but I’m convinced it’s at best heavy silver plating. I’m not being a bully. I’m doing solid testing. And I’m reporting my results. Good or bad, And I see nothing of value worth extracting. Yes there is trace silver and gold plating but it’s not worth the chemical cost. I am curious as to the compound though. I’m not throwing them away yet…


Thats good that you have the means to do those tests and if I came off kind of sideways I apologize. I too understand that we are all wrong sometimes and I sure as heck don't want to be the guy that gave mis information out there and as a result people quit their jobs and poured their life savings into buying up old organs. And now there's a bounty on my head because of it. I sure don't want to be that guy so I just need too slow down next time and make sure what I post is 100% facts cause now I kind of feel like an idiot and that sucks cause I know I'm not one I just got ahead of myself


----------



## war_child (Jun 2, 2022)

Mike18436572 said:


> I went out and got this one because of your post.


 Me too! Oh well. Maybe I _won't_ get hundreds of dollars in silver, but I'll still tear it all down and get what I can get. I intend to harvest all the little bits of silver contacts off of the reed style switches. The silver tabs look very shiny still. Much like the silver contacts I found on the Hammond, only smaller. There are no dark spots, corrosion, or burns on the contacts. I wonder if they are silver with some kind of plating. I'll save all the boards until I'm confident I have harvested everything of value.


Rob666 said:


> Thats good that you have the means to do those tests and if I came off kind of sideways I apologize. I too understand that we are all wrong sometimes and I sure as heck don't want to be the guy that gave mis information out there and as a result people quit their jobs and poured their life savings into buying up old organs. And now there's a bounty on my head because of it. I sure don't want to be that guy so I just need too slow down next time and make sure what I post is 100% facts cause now I kind of feel like an idiot and that sucks cause I know I'm not one I just got ahead of myself



Rob, I am very glad to hear that. We all make mistakes for sure. The important thing is what we learn from them and how we proceed from there. You, unlike many, managed to actually profit sizably from your "mistake". Congratulations, that's no easy task. This forum is packed with stories of people's costly mistakes. Some of those sob stories might make a person sick to their stomach, just to read. In some of those horror stories, an XRF gun plays the villain. You can read many posts here how these types of machines can fail to provide accurate readings under many different conditions. Heck, I'll bet several people here _have_ an XRF gun, and many more probably have access to them judging from what I've read so far. 

Keep scrapping and reporting your findings. Post pics too! Oh, and don't be afraid to throw a period in between thoughts. Mine is two keys to the right of the "M" key 

Have a good one-
mike


----------



## Golddigger76 (Jun 2, 2022)

Those little contacts on the switches will probably be palladium contacts if they are rectangular shaped. The switches on mine are Switchcraft switches. I do have a couple of the switches with round silver contacts and I do remove those also. Regardless if they are silver or palladium contacts the are going to take a bunch to make decent weight. 
Google Switchcraft switches and you will probably find their spec sheet saying what alloys the leafs and contacts are made from.


----------



## Rreyes097 (Nov 30, 2022)

Ohiogoldfever said:


> My only experience is with hammonds really. I did a whirlitzer that had a bunch of gold legged plastic transistors But after learning a bit more I wouldn’t do another. Those little black capped ones don’t hold much AU. Takes thousands to really tally up very well.


How old do they need to be to have a chance to get dividends like that? Are they only organs?


----------



## Christian333 (Dec 1, 2022)

Rreyes097 said:


> How old do they need to be to have a chance to get dividends like that? Are they only organ?


Age is a factor with palladium in Hammonds, pre 1978 are best. We have over 100 different organ breakdowns by our members in GEO's Facebook group. Over 28 different brands. Feel free to join. 









E-WASTE AND PRECIOUS METAL REFINING | Facebook


A group dedicated to knowledge, safety, and awareness regarding e-waste recycling and precious metals refining. We are a family here, and the group is closely administrated. Welcome, please enjoy our...




www.facebook.com





Janie


----------



## andre1996 (Dec 23, 2022)

What is a conn 721? Electrical devide? Never heard about it, not in my country


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 23, 2022)

andre1996 said:


> What is a conn 721? Electrical devide? Never heard about it, not in my country


It is an organ, musical instrument.
If you read the thread it will become obvious.


----------



## andre1996 (Dec 23, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> It is an organ, musical instrument.
> If you read the thread it will become obvious.


721 conn terminal block is what appeared to me when i searched, thats why i asked such question, we are in a forum after all, asking doesnt hurt anyone.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 23, 2022)

andre1996 said:


> 721 conn terminal block is what appeared to me when i searched, thats why i asked such question, we are in a forum after all, asking doesnt hurt anyone.


That is correct. But it is never wrong to read the thread either


----------

